# Arrive & shine



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well I have decided to go and enter the arrive & shine 
:doublesho

Time to get my prep on lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

You'll be fine mate! Looking forward to seeing your hard work


----------

